# Flying the Ta 152H



## Erich (Jun 29, 2006)

eddit - sorry guys


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2006)

You sonofabitch!!!! I thought u had posted the story....

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR............


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Looking forward to it Erich (although I may have little/or no hair remaining by the time it is posted...)


----------



## dysonsphere (Jul 5, 2006)

Grrrrrrr wheres the story


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2006)

Shut up noob....


----------



## Soren (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this !


----------



## Erich (Jul 5, 2006)

edit, sorry again .........


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 6, 2006)

Erich, I think your avatar is the guy that's gonna tell this tale.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Erich, I think your avatar is the guy that's gonna tell this tale.



Hooogaaaan!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

Well this one caught my eye. My computer finally seems to be running good again and I can get into all the threads and I come in here and then this...

Just kidding Erich, looking foward to as usual.


----------



## Erich (Aug 5, 2006)

we are going to have a wait boys...........the 152H vs P-51H ran into conflict with someone in Germany so I am delting my posts, etc


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds like ol Willi got wind of this....


----------



## Soren (Aug 7, 2006)

Or someone else... I just hope Willi is allright, and that Erich's last statement in the mentioned thread doesn't mean something horrible has happened.


----------



## Erich (Aug 7, 2006)

Gents. it has nothing to do with W. R. it is several others ...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2006)

Im alittle confused Erich... What should several others have to do with what u typed concerning the performance of the Tank???

Is it Top Secret Information??? Does it have a Strategic Clearance??? I dont think so, its just the opinion of a researcher who has a plethora of information at his hands...

Whoopdie freakin do!!! Its just ur opinion for cryin out loud...

PM me, or better yet, email me when u can Erich...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2006)

Im with Les on this.

Pm me if you need anything Erich.


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm fine gentlemen, I was asked by 3 former pilots of the unit to close and discontinue the thread's as there are some surprises so they say around the corner as to published work(s)


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2006)

Erich said:


> I'm fine gentlemen, I was asked by 3 former pilots of the unit to close and discontinue the thread's as there are some surprises so they say around the corner as to published work(s)



Youre just going to let us wait, just like that?

Come on, throw us a bone......give us a sneak preview!


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

why should I ? ;-P

~ seriously I received today in fact an unknown pic of Will R. in front of his heavy Fw 190A-8 of III./JG 301 along with answers to my questions regarding the flying of the Ta 152H variants, I am going to be putting something together but have another 5 questions I am awaiting answers to. Here is something I will share with the whole board, and one that has thrown a clinker in all the books as no one has been able to prove this whether or not it ever happened, and again it goes back to what these brave JG 301 vets have in their possession that no Ta 152H book author has shed light on YET or even has any inkling of since they have all been dealing with performance data concluded after war with captured machines and Allied test pilots at the controls.

there were actions of III./JG 301 flying the TA 152H against the P-51 Mustang. this actually is ground breaking not like the Kurt Tank and his Ta 152C ride where he is suppose to outfly several Stangs in hot pursuit (he may have).

on March 1, 1945 near Hannover Ofw. "Jupp" Keil from 10./JG 301 shot down 1 P-51 Mustang in his Ta 152H, confirmed by the veterans of JG 301.

E ~


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

heres another but very brief tidbit that I made mention of some time ago on several forums. this is not me talking but Herr Reschke himself.

had asked him if he thought as Jg 301 III. grupe had flown the Ta 152 on missions what about the rest of the gruppen. His answer was that the pilots of the whole Geschwader were expecting their ranks to be filled with the Ta 152H and this was what was ordered, the rest of the Fw 190A's would of been pulled and given to other Geschwadern while in fighting for the Reich


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok guys last one for awhile now..........

I had the answer and posted this MANY times on the forums, but now you are going to hear it from the vet that flew that craft himself ...........

Was the Ta 152 created to battle the US B-29 ?

The Ta 152 was not meant to be the answer to the B-29, as the bomber was not even known to us ( Luftwaffe ), during the war. The Ta was planned as the high altitude fighter with maximum altitude of 14,000 + metres and with it's armament also as the attacker against US four-engined bombers. Use of this Ta 152 fighter was also to be used in battling the US P-51 Mustang but not just this one.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 8, 2006)

Excellent info Erich.... We all pretty much knew about the B-29 fiasco, and this proves it, and Keil knocking down a P-51D is BIG news...


----------



## davparlr (Aug 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Excellent info Erich.... We all pretty much knew about the B-29 fiasco, and this proves it, and Keil knocking down a P-51D is BIG news...



BIG news?? I didn't even think there was an issue about the Ta-152H being superior to the P-51D. Did anybody claim this? This is no surprise. It is also no surprise that they met the P-51D. If they took off at all, which we know they did, they were likely to run into one.

This is no news.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

There hasnt been one shread of info besides the one scrubbed mission that there was a possible contact with the P-51's, and a well known pilot knocking one down IS big news, and I dont recall anyone stating the superiority of the Tank vs the -51D was in question...

And another thing, who the fu*k asked for ur opinion in the first place @sshole... If u dont want to be constructive to the topic, shut yer fu*king yap....


----------



## Erich (Aug 9, 2006)

davparl :

It is big news, authors have been reluctant to release any shred of evidence except to say Kurt T outran P-51's in his Ta variant. but there was not proof that JG 301 serving on the Ost front ever encountered P-51's at altitude, only mid alt. Soviet a/c types. So then again it was not an expectation at all ....... you may feel it is no big deal but it is an enlightening one compared to what has been in text and ridiculous web-sites in supposed authority without further research


----------



## davparlr (Aug 9, 2006)

Erich said:


> davparl :
> 
> It is big news, authors have been reluctant to release any shred of evidence except to say Kurt T outran P-51's in his Ta variant. but there was not proof that JG 301 serving on the Ost front ever encountered P-51's at altitude, only mid alt. Soviet a/c types. So then again it was not an expectation at all ....... you may feel it is no big deal but it is an enlightening one compared to what has been in text and ridiculous web-sites in supposed authority without further research



Okay, I understand. Its like knowing that a wreak site is a specific ship but having no evidence and then finding the bell with the name on it. It is important. Sorry for my response, it just seemed so obvious to me.



lesofprimus said:


> And another thing, who the fu*k asked for ur opinion in the first place @sshole... If u dont want to be constructive to the topic, shut yer fu*king yap....



Very eloquent. I am sure everyone is impressed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

> Very eloquent. I am sure everyone is impressed.


Spank u very little....


----------

